# Externer Radiatorenturm (Winterprojekt)



## Deathman1991 (26. September 2018)

Hi,
wie man hier sehen kann würde ich mir gerne eine Externe Radiatorlösung bauen.
Nun kommen in der Planung einige Probleme auf.
An 5 der 6 Seiten sollen Radiatoren mit Lüftern angebracht werden. Die letzte Seite soll den Blick auf den Ausgleichsbehälter inklusive Wasserpumpe ermöglichen.
Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen die mir vielleicht jemand hier beantworten kann.
Bekomme ich eine Lüftersteuerung die 20 Lüfter packt?
Wenn ja kann ich mit dieser auch LED Lüfter also die Farben ansteuern?
Wie bekomme ich die Spannungsversorgung an den Turm? Externes Netzteil? Plug and Play für die Mainboardsteuerung wollte ich an der I/O Blende mit Stecker ermöglichen.
Das ganze wird dann intern mit Edelstahl bzw. Kupferrohr angeschlossen. Der Weg zum eigentlichem PC Gehäuse wird mit Flexiblem Schlauch erfolgen.
Ich bin für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen. Über Sinn und Unsinn müssen wir uns nicht Unterhalten ich weiß das es fertige Lösungen gibt, aber ich möchte etwas selber machen.
Zum besserem Verständnis die Radiatoren sollen Senkrecht stehen das Bild mit den vielen Bohrungen wird der Bodenbereich. (Füße kommen natürlich noch darunter)
Die Einzelteile werden aus 5mm bzw. 10mm Edelstahlblech geschnitten und dann verschraubt oder verschweißt.
Vielen Dank im Vor raus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (26. September 2018)

Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Ich bin für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen.


Anregung bzgl. Alternative Radiatoren: PKW-Kühler. Die haben zwar  Aluminium-Rohre, erfordern also ein Kühlmittel mit einem speziellen  Zusatz (damit keine Reaktion mit dem Kupfer deiner Kühlkörper erfolgt),  sind dafür aber sehr groß und günstig.

Beispiel:

470x250mm (fast 8x120mm) für 19€: FIAT SEICENTO 0,9 1,1 8V BENZIN / CINQUECENTO 0,9 BENZIN  KUEHLER WASSERKUEHLER  | eBay

390x380mm (ca. 6x 120mm oder 4x 180mm) für 20€: WASSERKUEHLER KUEHLER RENAULT R-19 2 1.4 BJ 92-95 CLIO 1 1.2 1.4 BJ 90-98  | eBay

320x520mm (ca. 8x120mm oder 8x140mm) für 21€: WASSERKUEHLER MOTORKUEHLER WASSERKUEHLER AUTOKUEHLER AUTOKUEHLER RADIATOR 31683927  | eBay

Oder in zahlreichen anderen Größen. Man muß hier nur die beiden  Plastikteile an den Seiten der Kühler entfernen, und die Alurohre nach  Wunsch verschlauchen (zb. 2 Rohre parallel für High-Flow).

Siehe zb (Bilder): 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und natürlich bleibt bei deinem Projekt die Frage, warum 20 Lüfter? Wenn  ich deine Zeichnungen richtig verstehe, dann sollen die Radiatoren der  Länge nach aufrecht stehen, was den Konstruktionen ähnelt, die man als  externe Radiator auch schon fertig kaufen kann. Dort kann man optional  zumindest tlw. auch so viele Lüfter montieren, aber mit einem  entsprechend großen Lüfter oben und unten (zb. 180mm) genug Druck  aufbauen, um die Luft so mit nur zwei Lüftern durch die komplette  Radiator-Fläche zu drücken.

Und am Ende die Frage, warum so viele Aktiv-Radiatoren (Radiatoren mit  feinen Lamellen), und nicht einfach einen "Turm" o.ä. aus Kupferrohr,  und entweder als komplett passiven Radiator, oder quasi-passiv mit 1-2  Lüftern? Zb. relativ einfach als Turm aus Kupferspirale? Entweder mit  einer fertigen Spirale, oder selbst gewickelt aus weichen Kupferrohr?

Fertige Spirale:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder zum selber wickeln als Kupferrohr-Ring (25m 12x1mm ca. 100€ inkl Versand, 50m ca. 160€);



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei  einer Spirale/Wicklung empfiehlt sich eine auf dem Kopf stehende  Pyramidenform. Also die kleinste Wicklung unten mittig, und dann mit  jeder Wicklung darüber den Radius etwas vergrößern, für einen optimalen  "Kamineffekt" (als Passiv-Radiator). Aber hier sind der Phantasie quasi  keine Grenzen gesetzt - so lange die "Kurven" der Wicklung nicht zu eng  sind, damit man auch nach 30 oder 50 Meter Länge eine "Wicklung" aus  einem Stück hat.

Ein weiterer Vorteil eines "groben  Passiv-Radiators" (aus Rohr) ist, abgesehen von den quasi unnötigen  Lüftern (1-2 große würden dennoch nicht schaden), dass da keine Lamellen  mit der Zeit von Staub und Dreck zugesetzt werden können. Und wenn du in einem Haus wohnst dass der Familie gehört, wäre sogar ein verlegen der Rohre in einen evtl. vorhandenen schön kühlen Keller möglich. Dann würde der eigentliche Radiator im Keller stehen, und du hättest für den Aufwand sogar noch kühlere Temperaturen. 

Die Anzahl der Lüfter ist für eine Lüftersteuerung übrigens egal. Hier man man (ob Made in China oder auch selbst gebaut) mit fertigen Adaptern/Y-Kabeln arbeiten. Wichtig ist hier nur die Gesamtleistung der Lüfter (Stromaufnahme), und eine dazu passende Lüftersteuerung.

Beispiel für evtl. in Frage kommende Teile:

12V/24V/36V/48V/60V 1200W 20A PWM FAN Controller DC Motor Speed Control   | eBay

Lueftersteuerung PWM 12V / 140Watt  24V / 288Watt fancontroller  | eBay

Oder eine "einfache" Lüftersteuerung mit 4 Kanälen und ~8Watt pro Kanal: https://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Kanal-4-P...m=253704428031&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## NatokWa (26. September 2018)

Das Konzept an sich finde ich jetzt schon nicht schlecht , wird optisch bestimmt recht ansprechend , ABER ein paar Punkte hab ich trotzdem die du bedenken solltest :

Bei 20 Lüftern ist das ein hübscher Kostenfaktor + die werden wenn es billige sind (was die meisten RGB-Dinger leider sind) auch laut . Noch dazu willst du das DIng rundrum beleuchten was wahrscheinlich in einem Optischen Overkill endet und dir am ende mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die meiste Zeit auf die Nerven geht . Habe in meinem eigenen Case auch einen Großteil der verbauten Beleuchtung mitlerweile deaktiviert weil es mit der Zeit Nervt , aber jeder ist anders . ICH würde in diesem Fall einfach den AGB beleuchten und gut ist .

Abgesehen von der LüfterZAHL gehe ich mal bei deinem aufbau davon aus das der Luftstrom sehr bescheiden sein wird . Wäre da mehr Abstand zur Mitte hin (Welche ja durch einen Mega AGB ausgefüllt wird) würde ich ja sagen das 3 Radis die Ventis REInblasend kriegen und 2 RAUS saugen , aber die abstände erscheinen mir zu klein als das dies sinnvoll funktoniert ALLERDINGS hast du auch eine gewaltig überdimensionierte Kühlfläche vorgesehen mit 5 480'er Radis ... in meinem Sys kühlt ein 360'er die CPU und 2 280'er (mit 60mm Dicke) die beiden GraKa's , und die Dinger dienen als Deckel meines selbstgebauten Case . Wenn du nicht gewaltig mehr zu kühlen hast als etwas wie mein System , so schmeist du nicht gerade wenig Geld aus dem Fenster .

Die Idee von INU.ID mit nem Radi aus Kupferrohr finde ich ebenfalls Mega . Sehe da spontan einen "Kupferbaum" hochwachsen in dessen Basis der beleuchtete AGB steht . Das ganze nochmit kleinen LED-SPots ausgeleuchtet und es währe ein Blickfang bei dem nicht jeder gleich versteht was das eigendlich IST


----------



## Ryle (26. September 2018)

Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber lohnt sich preislich einfach nicht. Für zwei günstige 480er Radiatoren gibt es schon nen MoRa 420 und der ist weit weniger restriktiv als ne Ladung konventioneller Radiatoren.
Wenn ich mir dann noch den Kosten-, Verdrahtungs- und Steuerungsfaktor bei 20 Lüftern bedenke wäre ich schnell wieder bei nem 420er MoRa mit 4 Noctua A20. 

Aber wenn einen die Bastelwut packt ist mit Logik sowieso nicht mehr viel hin.


----------



## v3nom (26. September 2018)

Viele Lüfter steuern schreit nach PWM. Einfach 12V und Ground von irgendwo herbekommen, was diese Lüfter betreiben kann und dann mit PWM regeln.


----------



## Deathman1991 (26. September 2018)

Danke für eure Hinweise. 
@INU.ID  Ich werden mir das mit dem Kupferrohr in Spirale mal ansehen.  Klingt nicht schlecht.
@NatokWa  Die kosten spielen erstmal keine Rolle. Es ist ein Bastelprojekt für den Winter und die Kosten werden sich auf mehr als einen Monat verteilen. Die Kühlfläche ist sehr groß da hast du recht.
Momentan habe ich in meinem System 2x420mm Radiator mit jeweils 3 Lüftern. Die 20 Lüfter würde ich dann auf Minimaldrehzahl laufen lassen.
@v3nom Könnte man ein sehr kleines PC Netzteil in den Sockel bauen und das alles dann damit betreiben oder ist das dann schlecht Steuerbar?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. September 2018)

Kupferrohr als Radiator hat ein vergleichsweise schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, weil die Oberfläche zu klein ist. Ein Mo-Ra3 420 Core bietet für 160 Euro zwar "nur" 36 m Rohr, während man einzeln eine 50-m-Rolle bekommt, aber die Lamellen des Mo-Ra führen weitaus mehr Wärme ab. Selbst passiv lohnen sich Spiralen nur bei guten Kontakten in den Großhandel – aber in den 0er Jahren gab es einige Bastler, die aus dem Konzept optisch sehr ansprechende Kreationen geschaffen haben.


----------



## Deathman1991 (26. September 2018)

Die Kontakte in den Großhandel sind vorhanden wenn erforderlich . Ich hatte auch überlegt einen Mo-Ra zu kaufen, aber das kann ja jeder im Prinzip. Ich wollte einfach mal selber etwas bauen und hoffe das mir bei Problemen hier von "Profis" geholfen wird. So wie bis jetzt auch geschehen.


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2018)

@INU.ID

Schlechte Idee, denn die Autokühler haben eine viel zu hohe Netzdichte für die relativ schwachen PC Lüfter. Bei gleicher Stirnfläche ist die Kühlleistung erheblich geringer als die eines handelüblichen Wärmetauschers aus dem PC Bereich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Schlechte Idee, denn die Autokühler haben eine viel zu hohe Netzdichte für die relativ schwachen PC Lüfter.


Wer hat behauptet, dass man wenn man nen Autoradi verwendet da noch Lüfter dranbauen müsste? 
Die paar Hundert Watt macht son Teil locker passiv - der von Torsten genannte MoRa420 übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung ebenso. Selbst stehend (was für passiv eher ungünstig ist) sind da 200W problemlos drin, liegend und damit die natürliche Konvektion fördernd schafft der auch 300-400W wenn man keine rekordverdächtigen Wassertemperaturen erzielen möchte.
Wenn man da auch an einen Radi mit (zu) engem Finnenabstand noch ein paar Lüfter dranpappt erreichen die sicher keinen hohen Luftdurchsatz aber alleine durch die Größe des Radis reicht da auch ein minimaler Luftzug. Ich hab auch nur ~500 upm-Lüfter am MoRa so dass man mit der Hand kaum überhaupt einen Luftzug bemerkt und es quasi lautlos ist - das reicht aus um bei ~500W Abwärme (5960X+TitanXp @ OC) das Wasser keine 15K über Raumtemperatur zu halten. Bei normalem Spielebetrieb (also nicht alles-mit-Gewalt-auf-Anschlag) sinds unter 10K Temperaturdifferenz.


Zum Projekt: Auf die Spitze getrieben hat das vor ein paar Jahren Linus - such mal nach "Room Water Cooling Project" auf YouTube.


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2018)

Man sollte da auf jeden Fall Lüfter verwenden, denn passiv werden diese nicht mehr Leistung umsetzen als ein Mora, denn auch hier ist die Netzdichte ein Problem. Wie schlecht ein Mora passiv kühlt ist bekannt, ~ 200 W @ dT 15K.

Nachtrag:

Für einen passiven Betrieb ist ein ganz anderes Design erforderlich.


----------



## INU.ID (27. September 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @INU.ID Schlechte Idee, denn die Autokühler haben eine viel zu hohe Netzdichte für die relativ schwachen PC Lüfter.


Ich kann dir versichern, da irrst du dich. Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, die Lamellen bei dem Radiator meiner H100 AiO sind sogar einen Hauch enger als die am Kühler meines (2,8 V6) VW Passat. Auch gibt es für den PC sehr dicke Radiatoren (zb. 60mm oder 80mm) mit nicht wirklich größerer Lamellenweite, die an die Lüfter deutlich höhere Ansprüche setzen, als zb. ein 24mm dicker PKW-Radiator.


Duke711 schrieb:


> Für einen passiven Betrieb ist ein ganz anderes Design erforderlich.


Du  hast schon gesehen welche Maße bei dem hier erwähnten Projekt  angestrebt werden? Logisch, Lamellen sind für einen rein passiven  Betrieb nicht das Optimum, aber ab einer gewissen Größe der Fläche mehr  als nur ausreichend. Siehe zb. den "Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360",  bei dessen Konzept reicht es trotz suboptimaler Bauweise aus, mit zwei  gegenläufigen Lüftern (oben und unten) im inneren etwas Überdruck zu  erzeugen, wodurch die Luft durch die Lamellen befördert wird. Und auch  bei quasi jedem passiven Radiator läßt sich mit mehr Luftbewegung (=  Lüfter) die Kühlleistung erhöhen. Aber deswegen ist es nicht unbedingt  auch immer nötig.

Bei einem Radiator aus Kupferrohr kann man die Kühlleistung auch relativ einfach deutlich erhöhen, was die erforderliche Länge reduziert, aber dafür den Aufwand etwas erhöht. Zb. indem man sich große runde "Unterlegscheiben" aus Kupferblech kauft/bastelt/anfertigen läßt (runde oder auch eckige Kupferplättchen mit einem Loch in der Mitte), die man über das Kupferrohr schiebt, und im Abstand von 2-3 Zentimetern mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigt, oder verlötet - quasi ein selbstgebautes Lamellenrohr. (PS: man kann natürlich auch ganz normale Unterlegscheiben o.ä. nehmen, egal aus welchem Metall, da sie ja keinen Kontakt zum Wasser im Kupferrohr haben)

Oder man bedient sich bei fertigen Produkten aus der Sanitärtechnik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur macht das weniger Spaß als selber zu basteln, und ist häufig auch noch deutlich teurer. Ob man sich jetzt fertiges Lamellen-Rohr kauft, sich welches selber baut, oder die Lamellen weg läßt, und dafür einfach ein längeres Rohr nimmt, da kann sich ja jeder so austoben/entscheiden wie er möchte. Hier sollen Anregungen/Ideen genannt werden, keine komplett fertigen und maßgeschneiderten Konzepte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2018)

Bei den sanitären Geräten ist teilweise alleine schon die Wassermenge so groß, dass man bei üblichen Zockersessions keine Probleme bekommen wird... ich meine wenn du in derart dicken Rohren schon deine 20, 30 Liter Wasser drin hast dauerts bei 300W Abwärme des PCs schon locker ne Stunde bis das ganze Wasser mal 10 Grad wärmer geworden ist. 

Da kannste schon recht lange spielen bevor der Radiator/die Konstruktion überhaupt anfängt irgendwelche Wärme nennenswert an die Umgebung abzugeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. September 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wer hat behauptet, dass man wenn man nen Autoradi verwendet da noch Lüfter dranbauen müsste?
> Die paar Hundert Watt macht son Teil locker passiv - der von Torsten genannte MoRa420 übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung ebenso. Selbst stehend (was für passiv eher ungünstig ist) sind da 200W problemlos drin, liegend und damit die natürliche Konvektion fördernd schafft der auch 300-400W wenn man keine rekordverdächtigen Wassertemperaturen erzielen möchte.
> Wenn man da auch an einen Radi mit (zu) engem Finnenabstand noch ein paar Lüfter dranpappt erreichen die sicher keinen hohen Luftdurchsatz aber alleine durch die Größe des Radis reicht da auch ein minimaler Luftzug. Ich hab auch nur ~500 upm-Lüfter am MoRa so dass man mit der Hand kaum überhaupt einen Luftzug bemerkt und es quasi lautlos ist - das reicht aus um bei ~500W Abwärme (5960X+TitanXp @ OC) das Wasser keine 15K über Raumtemperatur zu halten. Bei normalem Spielebetrieb (also nicht alles-mit-Gewalt-auf-Anschlag) sinds unter 10K Temperaturdifferenz.
> 
> ...



Also mit einem passiven Mo-Ra3 360 core und einem 250-W-Rechner (schätze 150 bis 200 W Heizleistung ins Wasser) habe ich ein Delta von 20,4 (vertikal) respektive 17,2 Kelvin gemessen. (PCGH 10/11. **** ist das schon wieder lange her.) Zumindest im Sommer bei 30 °C Umgebungstemperatur wären 200 W also nicht mehr ganz problemlos, viele Schläuche trüben sich schon bei deutlich unter 50 °C Kühlmitteltemperatur und es sind auch nicht alle Pumpen dafür freigegeben. Man sollte hier aus dem Betrieb mit 500 U/min nicht auf die vollpassive Kühlleistung schließen, da kann durchaus ein Unterschied von Faktor 5 bis 10 dazwischen liegen. Selbst der Airplex Gigant verdoppelt seine Kühlleistung mit zwei 500-U/min-Lüftern gegenüber dem passiven Betrieb beinahe, obwohl der Lüfterquerschnitt beim 3360 gerade einmal ein Siebtel des Radiatorquerschnitts entspricht.


----------



## Deathman1991 (27. September 2018)

Danke für eure sehr tollen Anregungen. Ich werde wohl einiges davon verwenden. Was ich nur durch reichlich Suchen nicht raus gefunden habe ist folgendes: Strom kann ich mit einen einfachen Modularem Netzteil an das Externe Teil bekommen.
Braucht auch nicht viel Leistung. Nur wie kann ich z.B. ein aquaero 6 das im Fuß verbaut werden könnte ansteuern? Ich hab ja gar kein USB an meinem Projekt. Sollte ich dann doch zu der Erkenntnis kommen das ich LED Lüfter "brauche" wie Steuer ich die LED´s an ohne einen Mini PC im Fuß zu verbauen? Es gibt ja z.B. von Coolermaster diesen RGB Controller könnte man diesen mit Y-Kabeln zum steuern der LED´s benutzen oder muss ich da auch an ein Mainboard?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2018)

Ok, bei warmem Zimmer und längeren Spielesessions mit sehr leistungsstarker Hardware ists schon so, dass das Wasser vollpassiv Richtung 50 Grad marschieren kann (wenn man vergisst die Lüfter/das externe Netzteil anzuschalten...) was wie du schon sagst hier und da Probleme machen kann. Ich hab zwar Norprene im Einsatz wodurch es eigentlich egal ist aber so richtig wohl fühle ich mich zugegeben auch nicht wenn ich weiß dass mein Wasser 50 Grad hat. Das meinte ich oben mit "keine rekordverdächtigen Temperaturen".

Klar, mit den Lüftern ist die Leistung um ein Vielfaches höher, da hatte ich mal um die 2 kW bei 20K dT überschlagen (aufheizen auf 50 Grad Wasser, dann Last wegnehmen und Lüfter einschalten und stoppen wie lange es bis 30 Grad dauert bei 20 Grad RT, da die Wassermenge im Kreislauf bekannt war konnte man das grob zurückrechnen).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. September 2018)

Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Danke für eure sehr tollen Anregungen. Ich werde wohl einiges davon verwenden. Was ich nur durch reichlich Suchen nicht raus gefunden habe ist folgendes: Strom kann ich mit einen einfachen Modularem Netzteil an das Externe Teil bekommen.
> Braucht auch nicht viel Leistung. Nur wie kann ich z.B. ein aquaero 6 das im Fuß verbaut werden könnte ansteuern? Ich hab ja gar kein USB an meinem Projekt. Sollte ich dann doch zu der Erkenntnis kommen das ich LED Lüfter "brauche" wie Steuer ich die LED´s an ohne einen Mini PC im Fuß zu verbauen? Es gibt ja z.B. von Coolermaster diesen RGB Controller könnte man diesen mit Y-Kabeln zum steuern der LED´s benutzen oder muss ich da auch an ein Mainboard?
> Danke für eure Hilfe



Das Aquaero kann autonom arbeiten, zumindest für die Konfiguration würde ich aber eine USB-Verbindung herstellen. Das Kabel dauerhaft entlang der externen Schläuche zu führen, sollte aber auch eine lösbare Aufgabe sein. Bei den Lüftern hängt es von deinen Beleuchtungsansprüchen ab: Ganz einfache RGB-Controller, die nur wenige Farben können, liegen zum Teil sogar bei und brauchen nur eine 12-V-Stromversorgung. Aufwendigere autonome Steuerungen gibt es im PC-Bereich meinem Wissen nach nur Aquacomputers Farbwerk, aber bei der LED-Raumbeleuchtung kommt oft kompatible Technik zum Einsatz. Komplex wird es bei Lüftern mit einzeln adressierbaren LEDs. Da sind mir bislang nur Lösungen mit permanenter USB-Verbindung bekannt.


----------



## Duke711 (27. September 2018)

@ INU.ID

Dann sprichst Du vermutlich über die etwas höherwertigen Motorkühler als Netzradiator, wie die aus dem Passat

Radiator For Volkswagen Passat 2.8L V6 1998-2005 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004  | eBay

Das sind schon lange Netzradiatoren und diese haben übrigens den selben Netzkern wie die Wärmetauscher aus dem PC-bereich:

Sinuslänge: ~ 3,5 mm
Sinushöhe: ~ 5,8 mm

Aber in deinem ersten Post war von diesen Wärmetauschern die Rede:

FIAT SEICENTO 0,9 1,1 8V BENZIN / CINQUECENTO 0,9 BENZIN  KUEHLER WASSERKUEHLER  | eBay
WASSERKUEHLER KUEHLER RENAULT R-19 2 1.4 BJ 92-95 CLIO 1 1.2 1.4 BJ 90-98  | eBay
WASSERKUEHLER MOTORKUEHLER WASSERKUEHLER AUTOKUEHLER AUTOKUEHLER RADIATOR 31683927  | eBay

Das sind aber alles Rundrohrwärmetauscher und von diesen sprach ich. Man kann schon an den Bildern erkennen wie dicht die Lamellen dort sind (14 - 16 FPI) und somit deutlich dichter als z.B: bei einem Mora 3 und diese sind wirklich nicht für den PC-Bereich geeignet.


----------



## INU.ID (28. September 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> @ INU.ID Netzradiatoren ... Rundrohrwärmetauscher ...


[Mal abgesehen davon dass du für den PC wegen der Verschlauchung links und rechts nur Rundrohr-Radiatoren nehmen kannst]
Spielt doch alles überhaupt keine Rolle, wenn du einen PKW-Kühler für einen PC verwendest, da so oder so viel mehr "Kühlleistung" als nötig gegeben ist. Wir haben mehr als einen PKW-PC-Radiator gebaut, und dafür immer nur die günstigsten (Rundrohr-) Radiatoren verwendet. Wenn du im Sommer bei den hohen Temperaturen einen Ventilator im Zimmer laufen hast, reicht schon dessen peripherer Luftstrom um die Kühlleistung massiv zu erhöhen.

Die Bilder sind aus der ziemlich gleichen Entfernung geschossen worden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau dir nur mal die Abstände zwischen den Rundrohren an.



Duke711 schrieb:


> ... und diese sind wirklich nicht für den PC-Bereich  geeignet.


Das sagt dir dein theoretisches Wissen oder deine praktische Erfahrung? Du hast also schon mit PKW-Kühler experimentiert? Ich frage das, weil wir solche Radiatoren ja für PCs verwendet haben (mit max. übertakteten Komponenten, mit den größten Grakas im SLI), und in der Praxis selbst gesehen haben ob es funktioniert oder nicht. Und bedenke dabei bitte auch, ein 1080er PC-Radiator kostet mindestens 100€ (klar, dafür gibts dann Kupfer- statt Alu-Rohre), der PKW-Radiator (inkl. Umbau, tlw. sogar größer als 1080) lediglich ca. 20-22€.

Für 21€ bekommst du bei den PC-Radiatoren gerade mal sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und welcher Radiator kühlt da wohl besser, obwohl seine Netzweite/Finnen/wasauchimmer angeblich überhaupt nicht für eine PC-WaKü geeignet sind?


----------



## Duke711 (28. September 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das sagt dir dein theoretisches Wissen oder deine praktische Erfahrung?



Praktische Erfahrung und theoretisches Wissen. Habe vor zich Jahren ebenfalls Innenraumwärmetauscher und Motorkühler als Rundrohrwärmtauscher verwendet. Die Kühlleistung war trotz abgedichteter Shroud, bei  max 1200 rpm mit einen handelsüblichen PC Lüfter, unterirrdisch.
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was Du mir den Bildern sagen möchtest. Der Rundrohrwärmetauscher hat einen deutlichen geringeren Abstand als Netzradiator.

Außerdem vergleichst Du wohl gerne Äpfel mit Birnen. In dem Du einen  Motorkühler, also einen Wärmetauscher mit einer um den Faktor 7 größere Stirnfläche,  mit einen 360er Radiator vergleichst. Dabei wird Dir vermutlich die schlechte Kühlleistung in relation zur Stirnfläche gar nicht aufgefallen sein.  Ich bezweifel das Du jemals einen detaillierten Kühlleistungsvergleich gemacht hast. Fange doch erst einmal mit Vergleiche zwischen ähnlich großen Stirnflächen, also einen Innenraumwärmetauscher und einen 360er Radiator an.


----------



## INU.ID (28. September 2018)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Außerdem vergleichst Du wohl gerne Äpfel mit Birnen.


Ich vergleiche PKW-Radiatoren für 18-21€ mit PC-Radiatoren für 20-1xx€. Und welcher Radiator genau ist jetzt bzgl. P/L-Verhältnis besser als ein 20€ PKW-Rohr-Kühler? Denn nur darum ging es...


----------



## Duke711 (28. September 2018)

@INI.ID

Aber Du hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht, ich glaube ich mache mal einen ausfühlichen Thread über Wärmetauscher, insbesondere ein Vergleich der Netzaufbauten, sprich die Sinushöhe etc. Mal schauen welche unsachliche Kritik sich einige Leute dieses mal wieder einfallen lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2018)

Inu spricht von extrem viel größerer Stirnfläche zum selben Preis, du von Leistung pro Stirnfläche.
Das sind zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene Themen  .


----------



## TheEpicHorst (28. September 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> ...weil wir solche Radiatoren ja für PCs verwendet haben (mit max. übertakteten Komponenten, mit den größten Grakas im SLI)...Und bedenke dabei bitte auch, ein 1080er PC-Radiator kostet mindestens 100€ (klar, dafür gibts dann Kupfer- statt Alu-Rohre), der PKW-Radiator (inkl. Umbau, tlw. sogar größer als 1080) lediglich ca. 20-22€.



80€ gespart wenn man schon rechner mit den größten grakas im sli betreibt und dafür kupfer und alu im loop und das gefrickel mit dem passend machen...für mich gibts da nur 2 gründe, sowas umzusetzen: 1, machbarkeit demonstrieren, 2, prahlerei (kommt unter nicht PC nerds bestimmt an, seinen rechner mit einem autokühler zu kühlen) - soll sich jetzt nicht abwertend lesen, ich finde solche projekte ausgesprochen spannend. Alltagstauglich wohl kaum.

EDIT: Kannst du mal beschreiben wie lange die systeme gelaufen sind, mit welchem korossionsschutz und ob es irgendwelche probleme gab, langfristig?

LG


----------



## INU.ID (29. September 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> INU spricht von extrem viel größerer Stirnfläche   zum selben Preis, du von Leistung pro Stirnfläche. Das sind zwei   grundsätzlich verschiedene Themen  .


Danke.


TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> für mich gibts da nur 2 gründe, sowas umzusetzen: 1, machbarkeit demonstrieren, 2, prahlerei


Du hättest einfach nur mal das Startposting lesen sollen:


Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn müssen wir uns nicht  Unterhalten ich weiß das es fertige Lösungen gibt, aber *ich möchte etwas  selber machen*.


Grund Nummer 3: Der Drang etwas selber machen zu wollen, zu basteln, zu  experimentieren. Mit einem Radiator prahlen, sowas hab ich ja noch nie  gehört. 


TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Kannst du mal beschreiben wie lange die systeme gelaufen sind,  mit welchem korossionsschutz und ob es irgendwelche probleme gab,  langfristig?


Es waren damals zahlreiche solcher Projekte, manche liefen Monate,  manche auch Jahre. Als Kühlmittel wurde alles mögliche genommen, für  PC-WaKüs und auch für PKWs (auch Kühlmittel wo gar kein Wasser enthalten ist). Probleme sind mir keine bekannt, zumal diese  Kreisläufe - anders als zb. meine H100 AiO  - gelegentlich auch mal gespült, bzw. auch mal das Kühlmittel gewechselt wurde. Ein  Alu-Radiator ist ein Alu-Radiator, ergo muß man hier (PKW-Radi) die selben Regeln  beachten wie bei PC-Radiatoren aus Aluminium. Übrigens: Wer das Geld  (oder die Beziehungen = kostenlos) hat, der kann (zumindest die  offenliegenden Alu-Rohre des PKW-Rohr-Radis ganz einfach) die Innenseite  der Alurohre auch (mit zb. Kupfer, oder Silber usw) galvanisieren  (= beschichten) lassen. Klar, das geht auch mit dem kompletten Radiator, aber die Innenseite der Rohre (wo das Kühlmittel durchläuft) reicht natürlich.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (29. September 2018)

Startpost hab ich gelesen, der TE ist ja augenscheinlich bereit viel geld für das projekt auszugeben, weshalb ich nicht verstand, warum die diskussion in richtung PKW radiatoren abgedriftet ist, die budget lösung sozusagen - mit allen nachteilen eines alu/kupfer mischbetriebs.

Argument 3 gilt natürlich - da hast du recht.

Die lösung mit dem wandmontierten durchlaufradiator sieht interessant aus - habt ihr das so auch umgesetzt?

LG


----------



## Deathman1991 (29. September 2018)

@TheEpicHorst bereit viel Geld auszugeben? Ich bin bereit für ein Winterprojekt was sich über ein paar Monate hinziehen wird Geld auszugeben das ist richtig. Millionär bin ich allerdings nicht . Das sich die gesamten Kosten auf ca. 1000€ belaufen werden ohne jetzt das Material für die Grundkonstruktion mit einzubeziehen ist für mich in Ordnung. (Das Material werde ich wohl in der Firma abstauben können) Ich habe mich jetzt Mal mit meinem Vater zusammengesetzt und wir werden bis Ende Oktober die Zeichnungen schnittfertig machen. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden wie es weitergeht wenn ihr wollt. Für weitere Hilfe und Lösungen im Projekt bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2018)

Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Das sich die gesamten Kosten auf ca. 1000€ belaufen werden ohne jetzt das Material für die Grundkonstruktion mit einzubeziehen ist für mich in Ordnung.



Nen Tausender für ne PC-Kühlung im Eigenbau auszugeben geht durchaus als "viel Geld" durch würde ich sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2018)

Vorallem weil man dafür auch einen fertig montierten Gigant 3360 bekommt.


----------



## INU.ID (30. September 2018)

1000€ für nen Radiator?   

Dann vergiss die von mir erwähnten PKW-Alu-Radiatoren mal schnell wieder, wenn du unbedingt so viel Kohle raushauen *willst*, kannst du auch direkt alles in Kupfer machen. Zb. wie nen richtig fetten Steampunk PC/Radiator.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathman1991 (30. September 2018)

Die 1000€ waren geschätzt. Wenn ein aquero 6 xt schon 150€ kostet plus 5x 420mm Radiatoren wenn ich sie denn verwenden würde da bin ich ja schon bei über 500€ ohne einen einzigen Lüfter . Dann fehlen auch noch entsprechende Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter....


----------



## TheEpicHorst (30. September 2018)

Anschlüsse nicht vergessen, da kannst du noch mal ordentlich drauflegen.


----------



## Deathman1991 (2. Oktober 2018)

Dumme Frage: Wie groß ist ein 4 Pin PWM Stecker also ungefähre Maße? Ich bin dabei die Zeichnungen zu machen und muss Durchführungen einzeichnen. Habe aber gerade keinen Stecker zu Hand um nachzumessen. 
Wenn jemand gerade einen da hat könnte er mal bitte nachmessen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Oktober 2018)

6 mm hoch, 10,5 mm breit für die normale Buchse am Lüfterkabel; 8 mm respektive 13,5 mm für die Stecker mit Einfassung am Ende von Verlängerungen/Y-Kabeln.


----------



## Deathman1991 (15. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat zwar was länger gedauert aber es geht langsam los.
Das Gehäuse steht.
Teile werden demnächst bestellt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juni 2019)

Das Grundgerüst ist doch schon mal sehr ansprechend. Bin gespannt was du draus machst.


----------



## Deathman1991 (4. April 2022)

Guten Abend alle Zusammen,
ein Paar Jahre später geht es dann doch mal weiter mit meinem "Winterprojekt". 
Radiatoren und Lüfter sind nun montiert und Pumpe inkl. Ausdehnungsgefäß sind auch schon drin.
Falls noch Interesse besteht kann unter folgendem Link ein erster Eindruck gesehen werden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NO3BMo4blNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kameramann werde ich wohl nie werden .
Als nächstes kommt dann das Thema Strom auf die Tagesordnung.
Hier sind auch schon ein paar Sachen auf dem Versandweg um zu Testen wie es am besten funktioniert.
Das Ziel ist ja das der gesamte Turm ohne Kabelverbindung zum Rechner laufen soll.
Ich werde dann demnächst nochmals ein Update posten.


----------



## Saberrider09 (4. April 2022)

Deathman1991 schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle Zusammen,
> ein Paar Jahre später geht es dann doch mal weiter mit meinem "Winterprojekt".
> Radiatoren und Lüfter sind nun montiert und Pumpe inkl. Ausdehnungsgefäß sind auch schon drin.
> Falls noch Interesse besteht kann unter folgendem Link ein erster Eindruck gesehen werden.
> ...


Gefällt mir gut, Daumen hoch.


----------



## Deathman1991 (9. April 2022)

So die Stromproblematik ist mehr oder weniger erledigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPJFU07p59A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die letzten Feinheiten werden jetzt noch gemacht und dann kann es in 2-3 Wochen in den Probebetrieb gehen.


----------



## Deathman1991 (6. Oktober 2022)

Guten Abend,
besser spät als nie aber nach dem Sommer kann ich sagen das System funktioniert gut.
Meine Systemtemperaturen haben sich im Volllast Bereich und bei Sommerlichen Temperaturen von 33° nochmals um 5-7° gesenkt. Im Teillast oder Idle Betrieb ist trotz der menge von 20 Lüftern nichts vom Turm zu hören.
Bei Volllast Test hab ich sie etwas schneller drehen lassen. Im Alltag bleibt es aber bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit.
Bei der Kühlfläche werde ich nächstes Jahr dann noch einen Rechner mit in den Kreislauf hängen.
Wenn dann mal Besuch da ist können beide Rechner auf einem Kreislauf gekühlt werden.


----------

